# Any issues with bronze case back?



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey troops. I am slated to receive a bronze BS 100 in the coming weeks. I did not go with the stainless case back, and am wondering if this is a big issue or not. I have read over on the DWF that some people find a bit of copper off-charging onto their skin. The result seems to be a slight greenish hue which is easily removed.

I like the look of the all bronze watch, so any input here from real world users will be helpful! 

Also, what is on the DVD I see in pix of AD unboxing events?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## jacklister (Jan 16, 2012)

sierra 18 said:


> Hey troops. I am slated to receive a bronze BS 100 in the coming weeks. I did not go with the stainless case back, and am wondering if this is a big issue or not. I have read over on the DWF that some people find a bit of copper off-charging onto their skin. The result seems to be a slight greenish hue which is easily removed.
> 
> I like the look of the all bronze watch, so any input here from real world users will be helpful!
> 
> ...


Chris, Bronze usually forms a greenish oxide, so keep it away from white shirt sleeves. Not sure about the BS100, but it is sure no exception to all other "real" bronze watches. My Pam forms a green powder all over. AD uses a salt water resistant alloy, whatever that is


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

As of this writing, we have had no problems with our bronze case back.



jacklister said:


> Chris, Bronze usually forms a greenish oxide, so keep it away from white shirt sleeves. Not sure about the BS100, but it is sure no exception to all other "real" bronze watches. My Pam forms a green powder all over. AD uses a salt water resistant alloy, whatever that is


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

If I sweat profusely, then I do get a slight olive green hue to my wrist but it washes off instantly. 

I have not had any allergic reactions at all. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

Whoa! You have a Pam bronzo? In all seriousness, I am in awe! That is one honkin' beautiful piece of bronze, not to mention being a fairly pricey bit of horological wonderment (tacky tho' it is for me to mention price...). Anyways, my concern was any sort of all-out allergic reactions being reported owing to bronze, and whether any off-coloring on the skin is tedious to remove. Reports indicate there are not terrible reactions and that any off-coloring is easily removed.

On an unrelated but similar vein, in e-mail exchanges with customer service at AD, I was advised that the bronze used for the AD meets Austrian metallurgical standards for purity and that the bronze being used for the AD BS100 is one of the most salt-water resistant alloys in use for watches extant (contact AD, not me, for more info if you require it).

As I understand it, while I've read some pseudo-sarcastic comments on other posts (not here) in other parts of the forum about AD's blend of five herbs and alloys being a marketing ploy, I think perhaps like Sinn making use of innovations like Viton seals, copper sulphate capsules to absorb moisture etc (which has a downfall as an additional service issue I recognize), the AD design team has decided to really overstep the mark by erring on the side of quality vs less-expensive when a design choice was required. So the choice on which alloy of bronze to use resulted in one with additional alloys that reportedly increase the ability to resist saltwater corrosion as opposed to buying a job-lot of the least expensive option. As a paying customer, I am heartened to know that AD is apparently making all the right choices from the customer's perspective. Even if this leaves a tarnish mark on my wrist! ;-)

I may look at trying to go with a stainless case back before final delivery, for two reasons: one would be to avoid the tarnishing on the wrist (but Ennebi, Anonimo and others use a bronze case back without apparent bad result), and the second reason would be to have a case back of a harder material than soft bronze, where the threads of the case back could conceivably suffer more from an instance of cross threading than stainless would. But, since I never remove my case backs and do not anticipate service for more than 5-7 year intervals (I wear my watches in rotation, not each watch all the time...), a bronze case back will likely be mechanically sound and present no problems.

Thanks all for the feed back, I'll let you know how it goes in the end,

Best,

Chris



jacklister said:


> Chris, Bronze usually forms a greenish oxide, so keep it away from white shirt sleeves. Not sure about the BS100, but it is sure no exception to all other "real" bronze watches. My Pam forms a green powder all over. AD uses a salt water resistant alloy, whatever that is


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

sierra 18 said:


> _*On an unrelated but similar vein, in e-mail exchanges with customer service at AD, I was advised that the bronze used for the AD meets Austrian metallurgical standards for purity and that the bronze being used for the AD BS100 is one of the most salt-water resistant alloys in use for watches extant *_(contact AD, not me, for more info if you require it).
> 
> _*As I understand it, while I've read some pseudo-sarcastic comments on other posts (not here) in other parts of the forum about AD's blend of five herbs and alloys being a marketing ploy*_, _*the AD design team has decided to really overstep the mark by erring on the side of quality vs less-expensive when a design choice was required. So the choice on which alloy of bronze to use resulted in one with additional alloys that reportedly increase the ability to resist saltwater corrosion as opposed to buying a job-lot of the least expensive option.*_ As a paying customer, I am heartened to know that AD is apparently making all the right choices from the customer's perspective. Even if this leaves a tarnish mark on my wrist! ;-)
> 
> ...


I would venture to say that anyone that made pseudo-sarcastic comments about the Aquadive special bronze alloy blend, is obviously not an Aquadive owner, and more than likely they only own a Chinese Bronze (or whatever special blend of brass or pot metals it may contain) watch, if one at all. Most sarcastic or outright misleading comments made on the WUS DWF (or other forums) by so-called experts, are due either to ignorance, and/or envy. There are many many bronze alloys out there. Anyone that doesn't think or believe so, only need to do a Google search and they will find lots of info supporting that fact.

I've also yet to see any of the other brands out there that make a bronze (or titanium or stainless steel) watch, give as much detailed info as Aquadive has in the origin and manufacturing of their fantastic watches,

THE MAKING OF AQUADIVE

And from your own post on this forum,

https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/type-bronze-used-bs100-case-697269.html

*Aquadive uses a real Bronze alloy of certified German origin, 100% manufactured (milled, machined, drilled, brushed and polished) in Germany. The alloy used is similar to, but more sophisticated than, basic CuSn8. It contains five additional elements to help protect it against total corrosion caused by salt water.*


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

Amen brother!!!

Love that by the way, "pot metals". Harsh! :-d



PloProf Pimp said:


> I would venture to say that anyone that made pseudo-sarcastic comments about the Aquadive special bronze alloy blend, is obviously not an Aquadive owner, and more than likely they only own a Chinese Bronze (or whatever special blend of brass or pot metals it may contain) watch, if one at all. Most sarcastic or outright misleading comments made on the WUS DWF (or other forums) by so-called experts, are due either to ignorance, and/or envy. There are many many bronze alloys out there. Anyone that doesn't think or believe so, only need to do a Google search and they will find lots of info supporting that fact.
> 
> I've also yet to see any of the other brands out there that make a bronze (or titanium or stainless steel) watch, give as much detailed info as Aquadive has in the origin and manufacturing of their fantastic watches,
> 
> ...


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

So in the end, stainless case back or bronze? Beuller.......Beuller.............


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

sierra 18 said:


> So in the end, stainless case back or bronze? Beuller.......Beuller.............


I went with bronze.


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

I went with bronze too, and I like it as all bronze!
I tried to use scotch tape to tape on caseback, and now I use sunscreen spary now...it kind work, the greenish dissolve with sunscreen so that you can wipe it out with tissue right away!



sierra 18 said:


> So in the end, stainless case back or bronze? Beuller.......Beuller.............


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies gents!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi arutlos, I was quite skeptical abt the weather here in Singapore which is high in Humidity. High humidity makes us sweat n sticky easily. Hence I opt for SS caseback. But on some threads on this forum, I read ta SS case r charged extra. Is it true? I jus emailed Aquadive to cnf this charges. 

Btw, arutlos do u have a pic of your caseback condition? I'm keen to know what's e outcome of the bronze caseback patina by now.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

all orders above the first 30 stainless steel case back made initially for those who pre-ordered until the the first day of shipping, are custom orders as they will be machined individually upon order, so every case back will cost additional $100.00.




Kermit e Froggy said:


> Hi arutlos, I was quite skeptical abt the weather here in Singapore which is high in Humidity. High humidity makes us sweat n sticky easily. Hence I opt for SS caseback. But on some threads on this forum, I read ta SS case r charged extra. Is it true? I jus emailed Aquadive to cnf this charges.
> 
> Btw, arutlos do u have a pic of your caseback condition? I'm keen to know what's e outcome of the bronze caseback patina by now.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Thks WC Bartlett, Aquadive emailed me.back w e same reply. I ordered mine w pre order payment in 1st Feb 2012 and awaiting for their confirmation on my order w SS caseback as I had paid e 2nd payment yesterday. I wasn't aware of e $100 charges for SS caseback if orders taken in after April2012. Well, I do hope Aquadive honour my order w SS caseback as they indicated in their email that the 30 SS caseback r meant for orders taken from Feb to April. 

Shall wait2 hear from them.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Hi arutlos do u have a pic of your caseback condition? I'm keen to know what's e outcome of the bronze caseback patina by now.


Here you go. Loving the subtle change...









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Thks Arutlos,it's confirmed. I'm on board e Ss case back Club


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool buddy. Please post pics as soon as it lands. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

